# Wifi not working

## jeandelinuxpc

Hi, I installed gentoo 2 days ago but I still can' t make my wifi and sound working;

on debian and arch linux I usually installed iwlwifi, but here in gentoo I can' t make it work; I am also unable to get sound working: I' ve installed alsa-utils and pulseaudio and added alsasound to default, but sound still doesnt work

----------

## jeandelinuxpc

I could use genkernel but will it affect my system' s performances?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jeandelinuxpc,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Don't reply to yourself until you have at least one response from another forum member. Your topic drops out the View unanswered posts search then.

Edit your original post instead, so you only have one post in your new topic.

Genkernel may not solve your problems. It will build almost every module in the kernel. That takes CPU time and HDD space.

Your startup time will be fractions of a second slower, due to loading all the bloat you don't need but other than that, there is no impact.

pastebin your kernel .config file

pastebin the output of dmesg.

post the output of lspci.

Choose one of your problems to work on.

----------

## jeandelinuxpc

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SoC Transaction Register (rev 35)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 35)

00:0b.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Power Management Controller (rev 35)

00:13.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SATA Controller (rev 35)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series USB xHCI Controller (rev 35)

00:1a.0 Encryption controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Trusted Execution Engine (rev 35)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller (rev 35)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Express Port #1 (rev 35)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Express Port #3 (rev 35)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Express Port #4 (rev 35)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCU (rev 35)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx SMBus Controller (rev 35)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 3165 (rev 81)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
```

[

.config:

```

#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86 4.14.52-gentoo Kernel Configuration

#

#

# Gentoo Linux

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_PORTAGE=y

#

# Support for init systems, system and service managers

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS_MIN=28

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS_MAX=32

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS_MIN=8

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS_MAX=16

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_HUGE_PMD_SHARE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_GENERAL_HUGETLB=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_PGTABLE_LEVELS=4

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

CONFIG_THREAD_INFO_IN_TASK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

# CONFIG_COMPILE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZ4=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZ4 is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_FHANDLE=y

CONFIG_USELIB=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_EFFECTIVE_AFF_MASK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN_HIERARCHY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_MSI_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_VALIDATE_LAST_CYCLE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

#

# Timers subsystem

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_HZ_PERIODIC is not set

CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ_FULL is not set

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

#

# CPU/Task time and stats accounting

#

CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

# CONFIG_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN is not set

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_RCU_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_SRCU=y

CONFIG_TREE_SRCU=y

# CONFIG_TASKS_RCU is not set

CONFIG_RCU_STALL_COMMON=y

CONFIG_RCU_NEED_SEGCBLIST=y

CONFIG_BUILD_BIN2C=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=19

CONFIG_LOG_CPU_MAX_BUF_SHIFT=12

CONFIG_PRINTK_SAFE_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=13

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_NUMA_BALANCING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_BATCHED_UNMAP_TLB_FLUSH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_INT128=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_PAGE_COUNTER=y

CONFIG_MEMCG=y

CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED=y

CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_WRITEBACK=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_CFS_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PIDS is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_RDMA is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_HUGETLB is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_BPF is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOCK_CGROUP_DATA=y

CONFIG_CHECKPOINT_RESTORE=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_RD_LZ4=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BPF=y

CONFIG_EXPERT=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_MULTIUSER=y

CONFIG_SGETMASK_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_SYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_POSIX_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ABSOLUTE_PERCPU=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_BASE_RELATIVE=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_NMI=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_FUTEX_PI=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_BPF_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_ADVISE_SYSCALLS=y

# CONFIG_USERFAULTFD is not set

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_MEMBARRIER=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PC104 is not set

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_SLAB_MERGE_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SLAB_FREELIST_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_SYSTEM_DATA_VERIFICATION=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_CRASH_CORE=y

CONFIG_KEXEC_CORE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=m

CONFIG_OPROFILE_EVENT_MULTIPLEX=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL=y

# CONFIG_STATIC_KEYS_SELFTEST is not set

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_UPROBES=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_64BIT_ALIGNED_ACCESS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_BUILTIN_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES_ON_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_CONTIGUOUS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_FORTIFY_SOURCE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_SET_MEMORY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_DYNAMIC_TASK_STRUCT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CLK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HARDLOCKUP_DETECTOR_PERF=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_RCU_TABLE_FREE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GCC_PLUGINS=y

# CONFIG_GCC_PLUGINS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_NONE is not set

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG is not set

CONFIG_THIN_ARCHIVES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_WITHIN_STACK_FRAMES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CONTEXT_TRACKING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_PUD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_HUGE_VMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SOFT_DIRTY=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MOD_ARCH_SPECIFIC=y

CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_RELA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_EXIT_ON_IRQ_STACK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ELF_RANDOMIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EXIT_THREAD=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS=28

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS=8

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_COMPAT_MMAP_BASES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_COPY_THREAD_TLS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_STACK_VALIDATION=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_ISA_BUS_API is not set

CONFIG_OLD_SIGSUSPEND3=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_OLD_SIGACTION=y

# CONFIG_CPU_NO_EFFICIENT_FFS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_VMAP_STACK=y

CONFIG_VMAP_STACK=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_OPTIONAL_KERNEL_RWX is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_OPTIONAL_KERNEL_RWX_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_STRICT_KERNEL_RWX=y

CONFIG_STRICT_KERNEL_RWX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_STRICT_MODULE_RWX=y

CONFIG_STRICT_MODULE_RWX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_REFCOUNT=y

# CONFIG_REFCOUNT_FULL is not set

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_GCOV_PROFILE_ALL=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_FORCE is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_ALL=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA224 is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA384 is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA512 is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_HASH="sha1"

# CONFIG_MODULE_COMPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_TRIM_UNUSED_KSYMS is not set

CONFIG_MODULES_TREE_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_SCSI_REQUEST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ZONED is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_THROTTLING=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_THROTTLING_LOW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CMDLINE_PARSER is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_WBT is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_SED_OPAL is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_BLK_MQ_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_MQ_VIRTIO=y

CONFIG_BLK_MQ_RDMA=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_CFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_MQ_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_MQ_IOSCHED_KYBER=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_BFQ is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

CONFIG_ASN1=y

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_ATOMIC_RMW=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_LOCK_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUED_SPINLOCKS=y

CONFIG_QUEUED_SPINLOCKS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

CONFIG_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FEATURE_NAMES=y

CONFIG_X86_FAST_FEATURE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

# CONFIG_GOLDFISH is not set

CONFIG_RETPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_RDT is not set

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GOLDFISH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_MID is not set

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_LPSS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_AMD_PLATFORM_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_IOSF_MBI=m

# CONFIG_IOSF_MBI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_HYPERVISOR_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

# CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT is not set

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_GART_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_MAXSMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8192

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC_PRIO=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCELOG_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT=m

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

#

# Performance monitoring

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_UNCORE=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_RAPL=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_CSTATE=y

# CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_AMD_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_VM86 is not set

CONFIG_X86_16BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_ESPFIX64=y

CONFIG_X86_VSYSCALL_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_I8K=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

# CONFIG_X86_5LEVEL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_MEM_ENCRYPT=y

# CONFIG_AMD_MEM_ENCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_MEMORY_PROBE is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_GUP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_ISOLATION=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_BOOTMEM_INFO_NODE is not set

CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG_SPARSE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG_DEFAULT_ONLINE is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTREMOVE is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_SPLIT_PMD_PTLOCK=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_BALLOON=y

CONFIG_BALLOON_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_HUGEPAGE_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_KSM=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_HWPOISON_INJECT=m

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_THP_SWAP=y

# CONFIG_CLEANCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_FRONTSWAP is not set

# CONFIG_CMA is not set

# CONFIG_MEM_SOFT_DIRTY is not set

# CONFIG_ZPOOL is not set

# CONFIG_ZBUD is not set

# CONFIG_ZSMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_EARLY_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEFERRED_STRUCT_PAGE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DEFERRED_STRUCT_PAGE_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_IDLE_PAGE_TRACKING is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ZONE_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_FRAME_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_HIGH_VMA_FLAGS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_PKEYS=y

# CONFIG_PERCPU_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PMEM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_MPX is not set

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_MEMORY_PROTECTION_KEYS=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y

# CONFIG_EFI_MIXED is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC_JUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_RANDOMIZE_BASE=y

CONFIG_X86_NEED_RELOCS=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_RANDOMIZE_MEMORY=y

CONFIG_RANDOMIZE_MEMORY_PHYSICAL_PADDING=0xa

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NATIVE is not set

CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_EMULATE=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_MODIFY_LDT_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LIVEPATCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ADD_PAGES=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTREMOVE=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_SUSPEND_SKIP_SYNC is not set

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_AUTOSLEEP=y

# CONFIG_PM_WAKELOCKS is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_CLK=y

CONFIG_WQ_POWER_EFFICIENT_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_LEGACY_TABLES_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_ACPI_PDC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM_POWER_STATES_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUGGER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_REV_OVERRIDE_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CPU_FREQ_PSS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_CSTATE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CPPC_LIB=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_IPMI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ACPI_TABLE_UPGRADE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_TABLE_UPGRADE=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_MEMORY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_IOAPIC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_REDUCED_HARDWARE_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_NFIT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI_NMI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_EINJ=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DPTF_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EXTLOG is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_OPREGION is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONFIGFS is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_SCHEDUTIL is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_SCHEDUTIL is not set

#

# CPU frequency scaling drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE=y

CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# CPU Idle

#

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_NEEDS_CPU_IDLE_COUPLED is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT=m

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_POWER_SUPERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIE_PTM is not set

CONFIG_PCI_BUS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_PCI_STUB=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_ATS=y

CONFIG_PCI_LOCKLESS_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOV=y

CONFIG_PCI_PRI=y

CONFIG_PCI_PASID=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# DesignWare PCI Core Support

#

# CONFIG_PCIE_DW_PLAT is not set

#

# PCI host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_VMD is not set

#

# PCI Endpoint

#

# CONFIG_PCI_ENDPOINT is not set

#

# PCI switch controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_PCI_SW_SWITCHTEC is not set

# CONFIG_ISA_BUS is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SYSFB is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_ELFCORE=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_X86_X32=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_32=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_NET_INGRESS=y

CONFIG_NET_EGRESS=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG=m

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG=m

# CONFIG_TLS is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY=y

CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE=y

CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE=y

# CONFIG_SMC is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_CLASSID=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX=m

CONFIG_NET_IP_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_NET_IPVTI=m

CONFIG_NET_UDP_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_NET_FOU is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FOU_IP_TUNNELS is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

# CONFIG_INET_ESP_OFFLOAD is not set

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=m

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_INET_UDP_DIAG=m

# CONFIG_INET_RAW_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG_DESTROY is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS=m

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_NV is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS=m

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_DCTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CDG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BBR is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO=y

CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP_OFFLOAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_ILA is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_VTI is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_GRE is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_FOU is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_FOU_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SEG6_LWTUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_SEG6_HMAC is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NET_PTP_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=m

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_INGRESS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_ACCT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_NETDEV is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ZONES=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMEOUT is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMESTAMP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_LABELS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_BROADCAST=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SNMP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

# CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_GLUE_CT is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_REDIRECT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_SYNPROXY=m

CONFIG_NF_TABLES=m

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_INET=m

# CONFIG_NF_TABLES_NETDEV is not set

CONFIG_NFT_EXTHDR=m

CONFIG_NFT_META=m

# CONFIG_NFT_RT is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_NUMGEN is not set

CONFIG_NFT_CT=m

# CONFIG_NFT_SET_RBTREE is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_SET_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_SET_BITMAP is not set

CONFIG_NFT_COUNTER=m

CONFIG_NFT_LOG=m

CONFIG_NFT_LIMIT=m

# CONFIG_NFT_MASQ is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_REDIR is not set

CONFIG_NFT_NAT=m

# CONFIG_NFT_OBJREF is not set

CONFIG_NFT_QUEUE=m

# CONFIG_NFT_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_INET is not set

CONFIG_NFT_COMPAT=m

CONFIG_NFT_HASH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_SET=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_AUDIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CHECKSUM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_IDLETIMER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NETMAP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_REDIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TPROXY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP=m

#

# Xtables matches

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_BPF=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CGROUP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLABEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CPU=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DEVGROUP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPVS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_L2TP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_NFACCT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_IP_SET=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_MAX=256

CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_IP=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_IPMAC=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_PORT=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IP=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPMARK is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPPORTIP=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPPORTNET=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPMAC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_MAC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETPORTNET is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NET=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETNET is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETPORT=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETIFACE is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_LIST_SET=m

CONFIG_IP_VS=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

#

# IPVS transport protocol load balancing support

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_SCTP=y

#

# IPVS scheduler

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m

# CONFIG_IP_VS_FO is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS_OVF is not set

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m

#

# IPVS SH scheduler

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH_TAB_BITS=8

#

# IPVS application helper

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NFCT=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PE_SIP=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

# CONFIG_NF_SOCKET_IPV4 is not set

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV4=m

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_DUP_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_FIB_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_TABLES_ARP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_DUP_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_ARP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_IPV4 is not set

CONFIG_NF_REJECT_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_NAT_IPV4=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_MASQUERADE_IPV4 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_SECURITY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_NF_SOCKET_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_NAT_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_DUP_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_FIB_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_DUP_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NF_REJECT_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_MASQUERADE_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_SECURITY=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_NAT is not set

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_BRIDGE=m

# CONFIG_NFT_BRIDGE_META is not set

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP6=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP=m

CONFIG_INET_DCCP_DIAG=m

#

# DCCP CCIDs Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3=y

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB=y

#

# DCCP Kernel Hacking

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NET_DCCPPROBE=m

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCTPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_NONE is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1=y

CONFIG_INET_SCTP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_RDS=m

CONFIG_RDS_RDMA=m

CONFIG_RDS_TCP=m

# CONFIG_RDS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

# CONFIG_ATM_MPOA is not set

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

CONFIG_STP=m

CONFIG_GARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING=y

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_VLAN_FILTERING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_NET_DSA=y

CONFIG_NET_DSA=y

CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_TRAILER=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_MVRP is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

CONFIG_PHONET=m

# CONFIG_6LOWPAN is not set

CONFIG_IEEE802154=m

# CONFIG_IEEE802154_NL802154_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_IEEE802154_SOCKET=m

# CONFIG_MAC802154 is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFB is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_MQPRIO=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CHOKE is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_QFQ=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CODEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_FQ_CODEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_FQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HHF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PIE is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PLUG is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DEFAULT is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BPF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOWER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_MATCHALL is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CANID is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_IPSET is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SAMPLE is not set

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT=m

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_CSUM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_VLAN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_BPF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_CONNMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBMOD is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IFE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_TUNNEL_KEY is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_DCB=y

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=m

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH=m

CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH_GRE=m

CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH_VXLAN=m

# CONFIG_VSOCKETS is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_MPLS=y

CONFIG_NET_MPLS_GSO=m

# CONFIG_MPLS_ROUTING is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NSH is not set

# CONFIG_HSR is not set

CONFIG_NET_SWITCHDEV=y

# CONFIG_NET_L3_MASTER_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NCSI is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_PRIO is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_CLASSID=y

CONFIG_NET_RX_BUSY_POLL=y

CONFIG_BQL=y

# CONFIG_BPF_JIT is not set

# CONFIG_BPF_STREAM_PARSER is not set

CONFIG_NET_FLOW_LIMIT=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_CAN=m

CONFIG_CAN_RAW=m

CONFIG_CAN_BCM=m

CONFIG_CAN_GW=m

#

# CAN Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_CAN_VCAN=m

# CONFIG_CAN_VXCAN is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_SLCAN is not set

CONFIG_CAN_DEV=m

CONFIG_CAN_CALC_BITTIMING=y

# CONFIG_CAN_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_C_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_CC770 is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_IFI_CANFD is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_M_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_PEAK_PCIEFD is not set

CONFIG_CAN_SJA1000=m

CONFIG_CAN_SJA1000_ISA=m

CONFIG_CAN_SJA1000_PLATFORM=m

# CONFIG_CAN_EMS_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_CAN_EMS_PCI=m

# CONFIG_CAN_PEAK_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_PEAK_PCI is not set

CONFIG_CAN_KVASER_PCI=m

# CONFIG_CAN_PLX_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_SOFTING is not set

#

# CAN USB interfaces

#

CONFIG_CAN_EMS_USB=m

# CONFIG_CAN_ESD_USB2 is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_GS_USB is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_KVASER_USB is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_PEAK_USB is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_8DEV_USB is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_MCBA_USB is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_DEBUG_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_BREDR=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_CMTP=m

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HS=y

CONFIG_BT_LE=y

# CONFIG_BT_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST is not set

CONFIG_BT_DEBUGFS=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_INTEL=m

CONFIG_BT_BCM=m

CONFIG_BT_RTL=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_BCM=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_RTL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_3WIRE is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_QCA is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_AG6XX is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_MRVL is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_BT_MRVL=m

CONFIG_BT_MRVL_SDIO=m

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

# CONFIG_AF_KCM is not set

# CONFIG_STREAM_PARSER is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_CERTIFICATION_ONUS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT_EXPORT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_VHT is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

CONFIG_WIMAX=m

CONFIG_WIMAX_DEBUG_LEVEL=8

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_RFKILL_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_NET_9P=m

CONFIG_NET_9P_VIRTIO=m

CONFIG_NET_9P_RDMA=m

# CONFIG_NET_9P_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

# CONFIG_PSAMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IFE is not set

# CONFIG_LWTUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_DST_CACHE=y

CONFIG_GRO_CELLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_DEVLINK is not set

CONFIG_MAY_USE_DEVLINK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EBPF_JIT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH=""

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK is not set

CONFIG_WANT_DEV_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_ALLOW_DEV_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_DEV_COREDUMP=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_TEST_DRIVER_REMOVE is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_ASYNC_DRIVER_PROBE is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_VULNERABILITIES=y

CONFIG_REGMAP=y

CONFIG_REGMAP_I2C=m

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

# CONFIG_DMA_FENCE_TRACE is not set

#

# Bus devices

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_MTD=y

# CONFIG_MTD_TESTS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_DIRECTORY_BLOCK=-1

# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_UNALLOCATED is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_READONLY is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CMDLINE_PARTS=y

CONFIG_MTD_AR7_PARTS=m

#

# Partition parsers

#

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

CONFIG_MTD_BLKDEVS=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

CONFIG_FTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

CONFIG_INFTL=m

CONFIG_RFD_FTL=m

CONFIG_SSFDC=m

# CONFIG_SM_FTL is not set

CONFIG_MTD_OOPS=m

# CONFIG_MTD_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONED_MASTER is not set

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_UTIL=m

CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS=y

# CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ICHXROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ESB2ROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CK804XROM is not set

CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NETtel is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_L440GX is not set

CONFIG_MTD_PCI=m

# CONFIG_MTD_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_GPIO_ADDR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_INTEL_VR_NOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PLATRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_LATCH_ADDR is not set

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551=m

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_BUGFIX is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM=m

CONFIG_MTDRAM_TOTAL_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_MTDRAM_ERASE_SIZE=128

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD=m

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCG3 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC_SMC=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC_BCH is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SM_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DENALI_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_OMAP_BCH_BUILD is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_RICOH is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADDRESS=0

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_BBTWRITE is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DOCG4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_CAFE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_NANDSIM=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND is not set

#

# LPDDR & LPDDR2 PCM memory drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_LPDDR=m

CONFIG_MTD_QINFO_PROBE=m

# CONFIG_MTD_SPI_NOR is not set

CONFIG_MTD_UBI=m

CONFIG_MTD_UBI_WL_THRESHOLD=4096

CONFIG_MTD_UBI_BEB_LIMIT=20

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_FASTMAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_GLUEBI is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_OF is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NULL_BLK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SKD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_BLK=m

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BLK_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RSXX=m

CONFIG_NVME_CORE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME=m

# CONFIG_NVME_RDMA is not set

# CONFIG_NVME_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NVME_TARGET is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

CONFIG_ICS932S401=m

CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES=m

CONFIG_HP_ILO=m

# CONFIG_APDS9802ALS is not set

CONFIG_ISL29003=m

# CONFIG_ISL29020 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1770 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APDS990X is not set

# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# CONFIG_SRAM is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_ENDPOINT_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24=m

CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875=m

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

# CONFIG_EEPROM_IDT_89HPESX is not set

CONFIG_CB710_CORE=m

# CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG_ASSUMPTIONS=y

#

# Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

#

# CONFIG_TI_ST is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

#

# Altera FPGA firmware download module

#

# CONFIG_ALTERA_STAPL is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MEI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MEI_ME is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MEI_TXE is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_VMCI is not set

#

# Intel MIC Bus Driver

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_MIC_BUS is not set

#

# SCIF Bus Driver

#

# CONFIG_SCIF_BUS is not set

#

# VOP Bus Driver

#

# CONFIG_VOP_BUS is not set

#

# Intel MIC Host Driver

#

#

# Intel MIC Card Driver

#

#

# SCIF Driver

#

#

# Intel MIC Coprocessor State Management (COSM) Drivers

#

#

# VOP Driver

#

# CONFIG_GENWQE is not set

# CONFIG_ECHO is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_BASE is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_AFU_DRIVER_OPS is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_LIB is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_MQ_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ENCLOSURE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB4_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2X_FCOE=m

# CONFIG_BE2ISCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=4

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=4

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=m

# CONFIG_AIC94XX_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS_TASKLET is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVUMI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ESAS2R is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT3SAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT3SAS_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SMARTPQI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_UFSHCD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI=m

CONFIG_LIBFC=m

CONFIG_LIBFCOE=m

CONFIG_FCOE=m

CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SNIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

# CONFIG_TCM_QLA2XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_WD719X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_VIRTIO=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_CHELSIO_FCOE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DH=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_RDAC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_HP_SW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_EMC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_ALUA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_ULD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_DPRINT_SENSE=1

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_ZPODD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X=m

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

CONFIG_PDC_ADMA=m

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m

# CONFIG_SATA_DWC is not set

CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=m

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_PATA_ALI=m

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=m

CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP=m

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X=m

CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X=m

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_PATA_HPT366=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3=m

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3_DMA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_IT8213=m

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=m

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=m

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=m

CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL=m

CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32=m

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=m

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X=m

CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD=m

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

CONFIG_PATA_RDC=m

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=m

CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS=m

CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=m

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=m

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=m

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

# CONFIG_MD_CLUSTER is not set

CONFIG_BCACHE=m

# CONFIG_BCACHE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BCACHE_CLOSURES_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BUILTIN=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_MQ_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_BUFIO=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG_BLOCK_MANAGER_LOCKING is not set

CONFIG_DM_BIO_PRISON=m

CONFIG_DM_PERSISTENT_DATA=m

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_THIN_PROVISIONING=m

CONFIG_DM_CACHE=m

CONFIG_DM_CACHE_SMQ=m

CONFIG_DM_ERA=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_DM_RAID=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_QL=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_ST=m

CONFIG_DM_DELAY=m

CONFIG_DM_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY=m

CONFIG_DM_VERITY=m

CONFIG_DM_VERITY_FEC=y

CONFIG_DM_SWITCH=m

CONFIG_DM_LOG_WRITES=m

CONFIG_DM_INTEGRITY=m

CONFIG_TARGET_CORE=m

CONFIG_TCM_IBLOCK=m

CONFIG_TCM_FILEIO=m

CONFIG_TCM_PSCSI=m

# CONFIG_TCM_USER2 is not set

CONFIG_LOOPBACK_TARGET=m

CONFIG_TCM_FC=m

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TARGET is not set

# CONFIG_SBP_TARGET is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING=y

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NET=m

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

CONFIG_IFB=m

# CONFIG_NET_TEAM is not set

CONFIG_MACVLAN=m

CONFIG_MACVTAP=m

CONFIG_VXLAN=m

# CONFIG_GENEVE is not set

# CONFIG_GTP is not set

# CONFIG_MACSEC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_TAP=m

# CONFIG_TUN_VNET_CROSS_LE is not set

CONFIG_VETH=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_NET=m

# CONFIG_NLMON is not set

CONFIG_SUNGEM_PHY=m

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_ATM_TCP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_SOLOS is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

#

# Distributed Switch Architecture drivers

#

# CONFIG_B53 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MT7530 is not set

CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6060=y

# CONFIG_MICROCHIP_KSZ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_QCA8K is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_SMSC_LAN9303_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_SMSC_LAN9303_MDIO is not set

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MDIO=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AGERE=y

# CONFIG_ET131X is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ALACRITECH=y

# CONFIG_SLICOSS is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ALTEON=y

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

# CONFIG_ALTERA_TSE is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMAZON=y

# CONFIG_ENA_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMD=y

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

# CONFIG_AMD_XGBE is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_XGBE_HAVE_ECC is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AQUANTIA=y

# CONFIG_AQTION is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ARC=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS=y

CONFIG_ATL2=m

CONFIG_ATL1=m

CONFIG_ATL1E=m

CONFIG_ATL1C=m

CONFIG_ALX=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AURORA=y

# CONFIG_AURORA_NB8800 is not set

CONFIG_NET_CADENCE=y

# CONFIG_MACB is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM=y

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_BNX2=m

CONFIG_CNIC=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_TIGON3_HWMON=y

CONFIG_BNX2X=m

CONFIG_BNX2X_SRIOV=y

# CONFIG_BNXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROCADE=y

CONFIG_BNA=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CAVIUM=y

# CONFIG_THUNDER_NIC_PF is not set

# CONFIG_THUNDER_NIC_VF is not set

# CONFIG_THUNDER_NIC_BGX is not set

# CONFIG_THUNDER_NIC_RGX is not set

# CONFIG_LIQUIDIO is not set

# CONFIG_LIQUIDIO_VF is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1=m

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1_1G=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3=m

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4=m

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4_DCB is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4VF is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_LIB=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CISCO=y

CONFIG_ENIC=m

# CONFIG_CX_ECAT is not set

CONFIG_DNET=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DEC=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_DE2104X_DSL=0

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_ULI526X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DLINK=y

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EMULEX=y

CONFIG_BE2NET=m

CONFIG_BE2NET_HWMON=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EZCHIP=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EXAR=y

CONFIG_S2IO=m

CONFIG_VXGE=m

# CONFIG_VXGE_DEBUG_TRACE_ALL is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_FUJITSU=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_HP=y

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_HUAWEI=y

# CONFIG_HINIC is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL=y

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_E1000E=m

CONFIG_E1000E_HWTS=y

CONFIG_IGB=m

CONFIG_IGB_HWMON=y

CONFIG_IGB_DCA=y

CONFIG_IGBVF=m

CONFIG_IXGB=m

CONFIG_IXGBE=m

CONFIG_IXGBE_HWMON=y

CONFIG_IXGBE_DCA=y

CONFIG_IXGBE_DCB=y

CONFIG_IXGBEVF=m

# CONFIG_I40E is not set

# CONFIG_I40EVF is not set

# CONFIG_FM10K is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_I825XX=y

CONFIG_JME=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MARVELL=y

# CONFIG_MVMDIO is not set

CONFIG_SKGE=m

# CONFIG_SKGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE_GENESIS is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=m

# CONFIG_SKY2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MELLANOX=y

CONFIG_MLX4_EN=m

CONFIG_MLX4_EN_DCB=y

CONFIG_MLX4_CORE=m

# CONFIG_MLX4_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MLX5_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MLXSW_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MLXFW is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MICREL=y

# CONFIG_KS8842 is not set

# CONFIG_KS8851_MLL is not set

# CONFIG_KSZ884X_PCI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MYRI=y

CONFIG_MYRI10GE=m

CONFIG_MYRI10GE_DCA=y

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NATSEMI=y

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NETRONOME=y

# CONFIG_NFP is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_8390=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_OKI=y

CONFIG_ETHOC=m

CONFIG_NET_PACKET_ENGINE=y

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_QLOGIC=y

CONFIG_QLA3XXX=m

CONFIG_QLCNIC=m

CONFIG_QLCNIC_SRIOV=y

CONFIG_QLCNIC_DCB=y

CONFIG_QLCNIC_HWMON=y

CONFIG_QLGE=m

CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC=

```

dmsg

[code:1:3c66e55bfa]

[   Last edited by jeandelinuxpc on Tue Jul 10, 2018 4:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jeandelinuxpc,

The maximum size of a post is 64k. That's why big things go to pastebin sites.

wgetpaste can help.

----------

## jeandelinuxpc

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SoC Transaction Register (rev 35)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 35)

00:0b.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Power Management Controller (rev 35)

00:13.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SATA Controller (rev 35)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series USB xHCI Controller (rev 35)

00:1a.0 Encryption controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Trusted Execution Engine (rev 35)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller (rev 35)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Express Port #1 (rev 35)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Express Port #3 (rev 35)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Express Port #4 (rev 35)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCU (rev 35)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx SMBus Controller (rev 35)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 3165 (rev 81)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

```

.config:

[code]#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86 4.14.52-gentoo Kernel Configuration

#

#

# Gentoo Linux

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_PORTAGE=y

#

# Support for init systems, system and service managers

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS_MIN=28

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS_MAX=32

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS_MIN=8

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS_MAX=16

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_HUGE_PMD_SHARE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_GENERAL_HUGETLB=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_PGTABLE_LEVELS=4

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

CONFIG_THREAD_INFO_IN_TASK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

# CONFIG_COMPILE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZ4=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZ4 is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_FHANDLE=y

CONFIG_USELIB=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_EFFECTIVE_AFF_MASK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN_HIERARCHY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_MSI_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_VALIDATE_LAST_CYCLE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

#

# Timers subsystem

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_HZ_PERIODIC is not set

CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ_FULL is not set

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

#

# CPU/Task time and stats accounting

#

CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

# CONFIG_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN is not set

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_RCU_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_SRCU=y

CONFIG_TREE_SRCU=y

# CONFIG_TASKS_RCU is not set

CONFIG_RCU_STALL_COMMON=y

CONFIG_RCU_NEED_SEGCBLIST=y

CONFIG_BUILD_BIN2C=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=19

CONFIG_LOG_CPU_MAX_BUF_SHIFT=12

CONFIG_PRINTK_SAFE_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=13

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_NUMA_BALANCING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_BATCHED_UNMAP_TLB_FLUSH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_INT128=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_PAGE_COUNTER=y

CONFIG_MEMCG=y

CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED=y

CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_WRITEBACK=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_CFS_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PIDS is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_RDMA is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_HUGETLB is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_BPF is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOCK_CGROUP_DATA=y

CONFIG_CHECKPOINT_RESTORE=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_RD_LZ4=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BPF=y

CONFIG_EXPERT=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_MULTIUSER=y

CONFIG_SGETMASK_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_SYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_POSIX_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ABSOLUTE_PERCPU=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_BASE_RELATIVE=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_NMI=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_FUTEX_PI=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_BPF_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_ADVISE_SYSCALLS=y

# CONFIG_USERFAULTFD is not set

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_MEMBARRIER=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PC104 is not set

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_SLAB_MERGE_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SLAB_FREELIST_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_SYSTEM_DATA_VERIFICATION=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_CRASH_CORE=y

CONFIG_KEXEC_CORE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=m

CONFIG_OPROFILE_EVENT_MULTIPLEX=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL=y

# CONFIG_STATIC_KEYS_SELFTEST is not set

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_UPROBES=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_64BIT_ALIGNED_ACCESS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_BUILTIN_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES_ON_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_CONTIGUOUS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_FORTIFY_SOURCE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_SET_MEMORY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_DYNAMIC_TASK_STRUCT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CLK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HARDLOCKUP_DETECTOR_PERF=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_RCU_TABLE_FREE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GCC_PLUGINS=y

# CONFIG_GCC_PLUGINS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_NONE is not set

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG is not set

CONFIG_THIN_ARCHIVES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_WITHIN_STACK_FRAMES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CONTEXT_TRACKING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_PUD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_HUGE_VMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SOFT_DIRTY=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MOD_ARCH_SPECIFIC=y

CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_RELA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_EXIT_ON_IRQ_STACK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ELF_RANDOMIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EXIT_THREAD=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS=28

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS=8

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_COMPAT_MMAP_BASES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_COPY_THREAD_TLS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_STACK_VALIDATION=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_ISA_BUS_API is not set

CONFIG_OLD_SIGSUSPEND3=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_OLD_SIGACTION=y

# CONFIG_CPU_NO_EFFICIENT_FFS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_VMAP_STACK=y

CONFIG_VMAP_STACK=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_OPTIONAL_KERNEL_RWX is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_OPTIONAL_KERNEL_RWX_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_STRICT_KERNEL_RWX=y

CONFIG_STRICT_KERNEL_RWX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_STRICT_MODULE_RWX=y

CONFIG_STRICT_MODULE_RWX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_REFCOUNT=y

# CONFIG_REFCOUNT_FULL is not set

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_GCOV_PROFILE_ALL=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_FORCE is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_ALL=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA224 is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA384 is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA512 is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_HASH="sha1"

# CONFIG_MODULE_COMPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_TRIM_UNUSED_KSYMS is not set

CONFIG_MODULES_TREE_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_SCSI_REQUEST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ZONED is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_THROTTLING=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_THROTTLING_LOW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CMDLINE_PARSER is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_WBT is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_SED_OPAL is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_BLK_MQ_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_MQ_VIRTIO=y

CONFIG_BLK_MQ_RDMA=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_CFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_MQ_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_MQ_IOSCHED_KYBER=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_BFQ is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

CONFIG_ASN1=y

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_ATOMIC_RMW=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_LOCK_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUED_SPINLOCKS=y

CONFIG_QUEUED_SPINLOCKS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

CONFIG_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FEATURE_NAMES=y

CONFIG_X86_FAST_FEATURE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

# CONFIG_GOLDFISH is not set

CONFIG_RETPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_RDT is not set

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GOLDFISH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_MID is not set

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_LPSS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_AMD_PLATFORM_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_IOSF_MBI=m

# CONFIG_IOSF_MBI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_HYPERVISOR_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

# CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT is not set

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_GART_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_MAXSMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8192

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC_PRIO=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCELOG_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT=m

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

#

# Performance monitoring

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_UNCORE=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_RAPL=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_CSTATE=y

# CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_AMD_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_VM86 is not set

CONFIG_X86_16BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_ESPFIX64=y

CONFIG_X86_VSYSCALL_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_I8K=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

# CONFIG_X86_5LEVEL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_MEM_ENCRYPT=y

# CONFIG_AMD_MEM_ENCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_MEMORY_PROBE is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_GUP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_ISOLATION=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_BOOTMEM_INFO_NODE is not set

CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG_SPARSE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG_DEFAULT_ONLINE is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTREMOVE is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_SPLIT_PMD_PTLOCK=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_BALLOON=y

CONFIG_BALLOON_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_HUGEPAGE_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_KSM=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_HWPOISON_INJECT=m

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_THP_SWAP=y

# CONFIG_CLEANCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_FRONTSWAP is not set

# CONFIG_CMA is not set

# CONFIG_MEM_SOFT_DIRTY is not set

# CONFIG_ZPOOL is not set

# CONFIG_ZBUD is not set

# CONFIG_ZSMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_EARLY_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEFERRED_STRUCT_PAGE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DEFERRED_STRUCT_PAGE_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_IDLE_PAGE_TRACKING is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ZONE_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_FRAME_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_HIGH_VMA_FLAGS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_PKEYS=y

# CONFIG_PERCPU_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PMEM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_MPX is not set

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_MEMORY_PROTECTION_KEYS=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y

# CONFIG_EFI_MIXED is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC_JUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_RANDOMIZE_BASE=y

CONFIG_X86_NEED_RELOCS=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_RANDOMIZE_MEMORY=y

CONFIG_RANDOMIZE_MEMORY_PHYSICAL_PADDING=0xa

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NATIVE is not set

CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_EMULATE=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_MODIFY_LDT_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LIVEPATCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ADD_PAGES=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTREMOVE=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_SUSPEND_SKIP_SYNC is not set

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_AUTOSLEEP=y

# CONFIG_PM_WAKELOCKS is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_CLK=y

CONFIG_WQ_POWER_EFFICIENT_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_LEGACY_TABLES_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_ACPI_PDC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM_POWER_STATES_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUGGER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_REV_OVERRIDE_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CPU_FREQ_PSS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_CSTATE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CPPC_LIB=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_IPMI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ACPI_TABLE_UPGRADE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_TABLE_UPGRADE=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_MEMORY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_IOAPIC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_REDUCED_HARDWARE_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_NFIT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI_NMI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_EINJ=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DPTF_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EXTLOG is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_OPREGION is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONFIGFS is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_SCHEDUTIL is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_SCHEDUTIL is not set

#

# CPU frequency scaling drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE=y

CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# CPU Idle

#

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_NEEDS_CPU_IDLE_COUPLED is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT=m

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_POWER_SUPERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIE_PTM is not set

CONFIG_PCI_BUS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_PCI_STUB=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_ATS=y

CONFIG_PCI_LOCKLESS_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOV=y

CONFIG_PCI_PRI=y

CONFIG_PCI_PASID=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# DesignWare PCI Core Support

#

# CONFIG_PCIE_DW_PLAT is not set

#

# PCI host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_VMD is not set

#

# PCI Endpoint

#

# CONFIG_PCI_ENDPOINT is not set

#

# PCI switch controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_PCI_SW_SWITCHTEC is not set

# CONFIG_ISA_BUS is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SYSFB is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_ELFCORE=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_X86_X32=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_32=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_NET_INGRESS=y

CONFIG_NET_EGRESS=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG=m

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG=m

# CONFIG_TLS is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY=y

CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE=y

CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE=y

# CONFIG_SMC is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_CLASSID=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX=m

CONFIG_NET_IP_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_NET_IPVTI=m

CONFIG_NET_UDP_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_NET_FOU is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FOU_IP_TUNNELS is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

# CONFIG_INET_ESP_OFFLOAD is not set

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=m

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_INET_UDP_DIAG=m

# CONFIG_INET_RAW_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG_DESTROY is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS=m

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_NV is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS=m

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_DCTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CDG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BBR is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO=y

CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP_OFFLOAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_ILA is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_VTI is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_GRE is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_FOU is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_FOU_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SEG6_LWTUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_SEG6_HMAC is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NET_PTP_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=m

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_INGRESS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_ACCT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_NETDEV is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ZONES=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMEOUT is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMESTAMP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_LABELS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_BROADCAST=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SNMP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

# CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_GLUE_CT is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_REDIRECT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_SYNPROXY=m

CONFIG_NF_TABLES=m

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_INET=m

# CONFIG_NF_TABLES_NETDEV is not set

CONFIG_NFT_EXTHDR=m

CONFIG_NFT_META=m

# CONFIG_NFT_RT is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_NUMGEN is not set

CONFIG_NFT_CT=m

# CONFIG_NFT_SET_RBTREE is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_SET_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_SET_BITMAP is not set

CONFIG_NFT_COUNTER=m

CONFIG_NFT_LOG=m

CONFIG_NFT_LIMIT=m

# CONFIG_NFT_MASQ is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_REDIR is not set

CONFIG_NFT_NAT=m

# CONFIG_NFT_OBJREF is not set

CONFIG_NFT_QUEUE=m

# CONFIG_NFT_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_INET is not set

CONFIG_NFT_COMPAT=m

CONFIG_NFT_HASH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_SET=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_AUDIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CHECKSUM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_IDLETIMER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NETMAP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_REDIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TPROXY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP=m

#

# Xtables matches

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_BPF=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CGROUP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLABEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CPU=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DEVGROUP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPVS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_L2TP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_NFACCT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_IP_SET=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_MAX=256

CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_IP=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_IPMAC=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_PORT=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IP=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPMARK is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPPORTIP=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPPORTNET=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPMAC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_MAC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETPORTNET is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NET=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETNET is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETPORT=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETIFACE is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_LIST_SET=m

CONFIG_IP_VS=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

#

# IPVS transport protocol load balancing support

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_SCTP=y

#

# IPVS scheduler

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m

# CONFIG_IP_VS_FO is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS_OVF is not set

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m

#

# IPVS SH scheduler

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH_TAB_BITS=8

#

# IPVS application helper

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NFCT=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PE_SIP=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

# CONFIG_NF_SOCKET_IPV4 is not set

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV4=m

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_DUP_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_FIB_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_TABLES_ARP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_DUP_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_ARP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_IPV4 is not set

CONFIG_NF_REJECT_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_NAT_IPV4=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_MASQUERADE_IPV4 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_SECURITY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_NF_SOCKET_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_NAT_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_DUP_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_FIB_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_DUP_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NF_REJECT_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_MASQUERADE_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_SECURITY=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_NAT is not set

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_BRIDGE=m

# CONFIG_NFT_BRIDGE_META is not set

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP6=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP=m

CONFIG_INET_DCCP_DIAG=m

#

# DCCP CCIDs Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3=y

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB=y

#

# DCCP Kernel Hacking

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NET_DCCPPROBE=m

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCTPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_NONE is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1=y

CONFIG_INET_SCTP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_RDS=m

CONFIG_RDS_RDMA=m

CONFIG_RDS_TCP=m

# CONFIG_RDS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

# CONFIG_ATM_MPOA is not set

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

CONFIG_STP=m

CONFIG_GARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING=y

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_VLAN_FILTERING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_NET_DSA=y

CONFIG_NET_DSA=y

CONFIG_NET_DSA_TAG_TRAILER=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_MVRP is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

CONFIG_PHONET=m

# CONFIG_6LOWPAN is not set

CONFIG_IEEE802154=m

# CONFIG_IEEE802154_NL802154_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_IEEE802154_SOCKET=m

# CONFIG_MAC802154 is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFB is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_MQPRIO=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CHOKE is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_QFQ=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CODEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_FQ_CODEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_FQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HHF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PIE is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PLUG is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DEFAULT is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BPF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOWER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_MATCHALL is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CANID is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_IPSET is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SAMPLE is not set

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT=m

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_CSUM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_VLAN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_BPF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_CONNMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBMOD is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IFE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_TUNNEL_KEY is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_DCB=y

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=m

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH=m

CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH_GRE=m

CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH_VXLAN=m

# CONFIG_VSOCKETS is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_MPLS=y

CONFIG_NET_MPLS_GSO=m

# CONFIG_MPLS_ROUTING is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NSH is not set

# CONFIG_HSR is not set

CONFIG_NET_SWITCHDEV=y

# CONFIG_NET_L3_MASTER_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NCSI is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_PRIO is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_CLASSID=y

CONFIG_NET_RX_BUSY_POLL=y

CONFIG_BQL=y

# CONFIG_BPF_JIT is not set

# CONFIG_BPF_STREAM_PARSER is not set

CONFIG_NET_FLOW_LIMIT=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_CAN=m

CONFIG_CAN_RAW=m

CONFIG_CAN_BCM=m

CONFIG_CAN_GW=m

#

# CAN Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_CAN_VCAN=m

# CONFIG_CAN_VXCAN is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_SLCAN is not set

CONFIG_CAN_DEV=m

CONFIG_CAN_CALC_BITTIMING=y

# CONFIG_CAN_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_C_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_CC770 is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_IFI_CANFD is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_M_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_PEAK_PCIEFD is not set

CONFIG_CAN_SJA1000=m

CONFIG_CAN_SJA1000_ISA=m

CONFIG_CAN_SJA1000_PLATFORM=m

# CONFIG_CAN_EMS_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_CAN_EMS_PCI=m

# CONFIG_CAN_PEAK_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_PEAK_PCI is not set

CONFIG_CAN_KVASER_PCI=m

# CONFIG_CAN_PLX_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_SOFTING is not set

#

# CAN USB interfaces

#

CONFIG_CAN_EMS_USB=m

# CONFIG_CAN_ESD_USB2 is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_GS_USB is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_KVASER_USB is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_PEAK_USB is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_8DEV_USB is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_MCBA_USB is not set

# CONFIG_CAN_DEBUG_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_BREDR=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_CMTP=m

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HS=y

CONFIG_BT_LE=y

# CONFIG_BT_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST is not set

CONFIG_BT_DEBUGFS=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_INTEL=m

CONFIG_BT_BCM=m

CONFIG_BT_RTL=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_BCM=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_RTL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_3WIRE is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_QCA is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_AG6XX is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_MRVL is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_BT_MRVL=m

CONFIG_BT_MRVL_SDIO=m

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

# CONFIG_AF_KCM is not set

# CONFIG_STREAM_PARSER is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_CERTIFICATION_ONUS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT_EXPORT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_VHT is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

CONFIG_WIMAX=m

CONFIG_WIMAX_DEBUG_LEVEL=8

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_RFKILL_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_NET_9P=m

CONFIG_NET_9P_VIRTIO=m

CONFIG_NET_9P_RDMA=m

# CONFIG_NET_9P_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

# CONFIG_PSAMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IFE is not set

# CONFIG_LWTUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_DST_CACHE=y

CONFIG_GRO_CELLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_DEVLINK is not set

CONFIG_MAY_USE_DEVLINK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EBPF_JIT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH=""

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK is not set

CONFIG_WANT_DEV_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_ALLOW_DEV_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_DEV_COREDUMP=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_TEST_DRIVER_REMOVE is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_ASYNC_DRIVER_PROBE is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_VULNERABILITIES=y

CONFIG_REGMAP=y

CONFIG_REGMAP_I2C=m

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

# CONFIG_DMA_FENCE_TRACE is not set

#

# Bus devices

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_MTD=y

# CONFIG_MTD_TESTS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_DIRECTORY_BLOCK=-1

# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_UNALLOCATED is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_READONLY is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CMDLINE_PARTS=y

CONFIG_MTD_AR7_PARTS=m

#

# Partition parsers

#

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

CONFIG_MTD_BLKDEVS=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

CONFIG_FTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

CONFIG_INFTL=m

CONFIG_RFD_FTL=m

CONFIG_SSFDC=m

# CONFIG_SM_FTL is not set

CONFIG_MTD_OOPS=m

# CONFIG_MTD_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONED_MASTER is not set

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_UTIL=m

CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS=y

# CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ICHXROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ESB2ROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CK804XROM is not set

CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NETtel is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_L440GX is not set

CONFIG_MTD_PCI=m

# CONFIG_MTD_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_GPIO_ADDR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_INTEL_VR_NOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PLATRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_LATCH_ADDR is not set

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551=m

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_BUGFIX is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM=m

CONFIG_MTDRAM_TOTAL_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_MTDRAM_ERASE_SIZE=128

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD=m

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCG3 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC_SMC=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC_BCH is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SM_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DENALI_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_OMAP_BCH_BUILD is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_RICOH is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADDRESS=0

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_BBTWRITE is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DOCG4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_CAFE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_NANDSIM=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND is not set

#

# LPDDR & LPDDR2 PCM memory drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_LPDDR=m

CONFIG_MTD_QINFO_PROBE=m

# CONFIG_MTD_SPI_NOR is not set

CONFIG_MTD_UBI=m

CONFIG_MTD_UBI_WL_THRESHOLD=4096

CONFIG_MTD_UBI_BEB_LIMIT=20

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_FASTMAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_GLUEBI is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_OF is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NULL_BLK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SKD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_BLK=m

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BLK_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RSXX=m

CONFIG_NVME_CORE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME=m

# CONFIG_NVME_RDMA is not set

# CONFIG_NVME_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NVME_TARGET is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

CONFIG_ICS932S401=m

CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES=m

CONFIG_HP_ILO=m

# CONFIG_APDS9802ALS is not set

CONFIG_ISL29003=m

# CONFIG_ISL29020 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1770 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APDS990X is not set

# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# CONFIG_SRAM is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_ENDPOINT_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24=m

CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875=m

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

# CONFIG_EEPROM_IDT_89HPESX is not set

CONFIG_CB710_CORE=m

# CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG_ASSUMPTIONS=y

#

# Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

#

# CONFIG_TI_ST is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

#

# Altera FPGA firmware download module

#

# CONFIG_ALTERA_STAPL is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MEI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MEI_ME is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MEI_TXE is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_VMCI is not set

#

# Intel MIC Bus Driver

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_MIC_BUS is not set

#

# SCIF Bus Driver

#

# CONFIG_SCIF_BUS is not set

#

# VOP Bus Driver

#

# CONFIG_VOP_BUS is not set

#

# Intel MIC Host Driver

#

#

# Intel MIC Card Driver

#

#

# SCIF Driver

#

#

# Intel MIC Coprocessor State Management (COSM) Drivers

#

#

# VOP Driver

#

# CONFIG_GENWQE is not set

# CONFIG_ECHO is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_BASE is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_AFU_DRIVER_OPS is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_LIB is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_MQ_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ENCLOSURE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB4_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2X_FCOE=m

# CONFIG_BE2ISCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=4

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=4

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=m

# CONFIG_AIC94XX_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS_TASKLET is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVUMI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ESAS2R is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT3SAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT3SAS_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SMARTPQI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_UFSHCD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI=m

CONFIG_LIBFC=m

CONFIG_LIBFCOE=m

CONFIG_FCOE=m

CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SNIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

# CONFIG_TCM_QLA2XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_WD719X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_VIRTIO=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_CHELSIO_FCOE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DH=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_RDAC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_HP_SW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_EMC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_ALUA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_ULD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_DPRINT_SENSE=1

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_ZPODD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X=m

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

CONFIG_PDC_ADMA=m

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m

# CONFIG_SATA_DWC is not set

CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=m

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_PATA_ALI=m

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=m

CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP=m

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X=m

CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X=m

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_PATA_HPT366=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3=m

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3_DMA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_IT8213=m

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=m

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=m

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=m

CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL=m

CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32=m

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=m

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X=m

CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD=m

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

CONFIG_PATA_RDC=m

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=m

CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS=m

CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=m

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=m

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=m

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

# CONFIG_MD_CLUSTER is not set

CONFIG_BCACHE=m

# CONFIG_BCACHE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BCACHE_CLOSURES_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BUILTIN=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_MQ_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_BUFIO=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG_BLOCK_MANAGER_LOCKING is not set

CONFIG_DM_BIO_PRISON=m

CONFIG_DM_PERSISTENT_DATA=m

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_THIN_PROVISIONING=m

CONFIG_DM_CACHE=m

CONFIG_DM_CACHE_SMQ=m

CONFIG_DM_ERA=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_DM_RAID=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_QL=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_ST=m

CONFIG_DM_DELAY=m

CONFIG_DM_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY=m

CONFIG_DM_VERITY=m

CONFIG_DM_VERITY_FEC=y

CONFIG_DM_SWITCH=m

CONFIG_DM_LOG_WRITES=m

CONFIG_DM_INTEGRITY=m

CONFIG_TARGET_CORE=m

CONFIG_TCM_IBLOCK=m

CONFIG_TCM_FILEIO=m

CONFIG_TCM_PSCSI=m

# CONFIG_TCM_USER2 is not set

CONFIG_LOOPBACK_TARGET=m

CONFIG_TCM_FC=m

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TARGET is not set

# CONFIG_SBP_TARGET is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING=y

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NET=m

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

CONFIG_IFB=m

# CONFIG_NET_TEAM is not set

CONFIG_MACVLAN=m

CONFIG_MACVTAP=m

CONFIG_VXLAN=m

# CONFIG_GENEVE is not set

# CONFIG_GTP is not set

# CONFIG_MACSEC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_TAP=m

# CONFIG_TUN_VNET_CROSS_LE is not set

CONFIG_VETH=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_NET=m

# CONFIG_NLMON is not set

CONFIG_SUNGEM_PHY=m

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_ATM_TCP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_SOLOS is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

#

# Distributed Switch Architecture drivers

#

# CONFIG_B53 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MT7530 is not set

CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6060=y

# CONFIG_MICROCHIP_KSZ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_QCA8K is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_SMSC_LAN9303_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_SMSC_LAN9303_MDIO is not set

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MDIO=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AGERE=y

# CONFIG_ET131X is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ALACRITECH=y

# CONFIG_SLICOSS is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ALTEON=y

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

# CONFIG_ALTERA_TSE is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMAZON=y

# CONFIG_ENA_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMD=y

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

# CONFIG_AMD_XGBE is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_XGBE_HAVE_ECC is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AQUANTIA=y

# CONFIG_AQTION is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ARC=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS=y

CONFIG_ATL2=m

CONFIG_ATL1=m

CONFIG_ATL1E=m

CONFIG_ATL1C=m

CONFIG_ALX=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AURORA=y

# CONFIG_AURORA_NB8800 is not set

CONFIG_NET_CADENCE=y

# CONFIG_MACB is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM=y

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_BNX2=m

CONFIG_CNIC=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_TIGON3_HWMON=y

CONFIG_BNX2X=m

CONFIG_BNX2X_SRIOV=y

# CONFIG_BNXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROCADE=y

CONFIG_BNA=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CAVIUM=y

# CONFIG_THUNDER_NIC_PF is not set

# CONFIG_THUNDER_NIC_VF is not set

# CONFIG_THUNDER_NIC_BGX is not set

# CONFIG_THUNDER_NIC_RGX is not set

# CONFIG_LIQUIDIO is not set

# CONFIG_LIQUIDIO_VF is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1=m

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1_1G=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3=m

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4=m

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4_DCB is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4VF is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_LIB=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CISCO=y

CONFIG_ENIC=m

# CONFIG_CX_ECAT is not set

CONFIG_DNET=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DEC=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_DE2104X_DSL=0

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_ULI526X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DLINK=y

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EMULEX=y

CONFIG_BE2NET=m

CONFIG_BE2NET_HWMON=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EZCHIP=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EXAR=y

CONFIG_S2IO=m

CONFIG_VXGE=m

# CONFIG_VXGE_DEBUG_TRACE_ALL is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_FUJITSU=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_HP=y

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_HUAWEI=y

# CONFIG_HINIC is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL=y

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_E1000E=m

CONFIG_E1000E_HWTS=y

CONFIG_IGB=m

CONFIG_IGB_HWMON=y

CONFIG_IGB_DCA=y

CONFIG_IGBVF=m

CONFIG_IXGB=m

CONFIG_IXGBE=m

CONFIG_IXGBE_HWMON=y

CONFIG_IXGBE_DCA=y

CONFIG_IXGBE_DCB=y

CONFIG_IXGBEVF=m

# CONFIG_I40E is not set

# CONFIG_I40EVF is not set

# CONFIG_FM10K is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_I825XX=y

CONFIG_JME=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MARVELL=y

# CONFIG_MVMDIO is not set

CONFIG_SKGE=m

# CONFIG_SKGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE_GENESIS is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=m

# CONFIG_SKY2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MELLANOX=y

CONFIG_MLX4_EN=m

CONFIG_MLX4_EN_DCB=y

CONFIG_MLX4_CORE=m

# CONFIG_MLX4_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MLX5_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MLXSW_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MLXFW is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MICREL=y

# CONFIG_KS8842 is not set

# CONFIG_KS8851_MLL is not set

# CONFIG_KSZ884X_PCI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MYRI=y

Weird things happening with the rendering. Post truncated, first by the forum, then by NeddySeagoon

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jeandelinuxpc,

Both dmesg and your kernel sources are too big for a forums post.

Putting them in several posts is not trivial for you and makes things difficult for your helpers.

```
emerge wgetpaste

dmesg | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /path/to/kernel/.config
```

That will give you two URLs. Post the URSs.

----------

## jeandelinuxpc

dmesg:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/fkFunCPYK3gUU14TKFfH/

.config

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/RTUEAyYsrL7Pe3iLpPMU/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jeandelinuxpc,

```
[    0.472736] Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation

[    0.473884] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-29.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.473922] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-28.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.473955] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-27.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.473986] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-26.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.474082] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-25.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.474112] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-24.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.474140] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-23.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.474174] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-22.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.474185] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

...

[    2.215398] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

```

Tells that you have iwlwifi but not the needed firmware.  That must be built into the kernel too.

You need an entry in EXTRA_FIRMWARE and EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR so that the kernel build system can find the firmware at kernel build time. 

Do not edit the kernel .config with a text editor.  Use the search.

See the Wiki page.

----------

## jeandelinuxpc

thanks a lot !  :Very Happy: 

----------

